# Christmas moss wall



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/36216-moss-wall.html

do a search by title of 
*moss wall*
tons of old threads.

things I have learned since writing in the thread;
-first start off with as much moss as you can as it grows faster loose then in a mesh sandwich.
-do NOT use plastic canvas mesh used in knitting as the holes are too small and plastic too thick.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

jrs said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to try to grow a backdrop of Christmas moss in one of my tanks. I have read about placing it between two layers of mesh and suction cupping it to the tank wall.
> 
> ...


Use a _Taxiphyllum_ spp. They tend to be easier, grow faster, and attach better, at least in my experience. 

I don't think there is a need for having two layers of mesh. One would be fine, just wrap it a few times with fishing line. Make sure there isn't any way for fish to get back there, because they will probably die if they aren't noticed.

Prune back as needed, as often as posssible, to encourage dense growth. Also, don't let it get too long, keep it as close to the mesh as possible, while still obscuring the mesh. I let driftwood do this once, and while it was attached completely 6 months ago and completely covered in dense moss, I didn't trim it enough, and the bottom layer rotted off. So now I have a huge mat of moss that isn't really attached anymore, and will need to be retied (A huge hassle).

Moss will do well under low light, low CO2, and nutrients. But moss will look it's best and have the quickest and densest growth if everything is in abundance. 

I know that terrestrial moss likes a lot of phosphate. Not sure if that has anything to do with aquatic moss.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I read over the link and it answered a few questions I had but didn't really address the main one; that being nutrient levels.

I take it when you say Taxiphyllum spp. you are referring to Taiwan Moss. Have you or anyone else tried it with Taiwan moss?

My plan is for a 20g tank with moss background and either a HC cuba or dwarf hairgrass carpet. I would then like to get perhaps 20 or so cherry shrimp for it.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Taiwan is a much stickier moss than Xmas, thus a single mesh is all you need to suspend them in a wall. high light and ferts are really not that important, but water temperature may be as moss prefer cooler water. as for trimming and pruning, don't worry about that either as once rooted it thins itself out naturally. if it grows out too far, turn off your water flow, give the moss a "hair cut" with scissors and use a fish net to catch the clippings.


----------

